# A few pics of my handywork



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Unjust hoping this works here's a nice clean rabbit I had not long ago

And here's a pigeon I had on the wing my first after many years of trying









Here's a rabbit I had last summer it popped it's head up in the long grass and at about 15 crack one of my favourites










And one more a pheasant I. Had at the same sort of distance 









I hope you enjoyed my handy work..


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

That pheasant just made my mouth water thinking about BBQ'ing it!!

Great shots! Keep the pictures coming!

Scott


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

good photos, do you ever shoot the pheasants off the stone walls out the car window, i love it, jeff


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Good shooting! Keep those posts coming....Frogman


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

Great shooting mate, are you on the hunting life forum?


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Way to go, I only wish we had more huntable numbers of pheasants here on Long Island New York. Nice work, good looking catty and the Pup looks like a hunter.
Philly


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks guy yea I love shooting pheasants I like catching them roosting with the torch very tasty.
No John I'm not on the hunting life forum is it good

Here's a couple more pics I love this photo one of my favourites 









Here's a parakeet aswell this was taken high up in a tree about 25 yards it was a great headshot I would say it's one of my favourites but I sa that about all of them he he









This photo shows the devastating power of the 16 mm lead put in the right place 









And here's one of my boy very proud after retrieving a rabbit for me he's good looking fella










Hope you enjoyed them I've loads more but I won't bore you lot with them..


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

BORE US!!!....BORE!!??...you're joking!!!

I adore these photos and your uses of large heavy ammo and square laccy. Welcome to the SSF Danny, glad you're over here as well...

These are fantastic photos, we can always use another hunter among us, you will help fill in for the absence of Tyke these days, please update us whenever you score a kill....

Cracking shots, you've got a fan in me.....

Cheers - John


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

dannyboy said:


> Thanks guy yea I love shooting pheasants I like catching them roosting with the torch very tasty.
> No John I'm not on the hunting life forum is it good
> 
> Here's a couple more pics I love this photo one of my favourites
> ...


My favorite still is this rabbit on the mound with your catty on top of it, but Albert with the rabbit is cool too..


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

DANNYBOYYY keep them coming my friend!!!! I love love love your pics!

GREAT SHOOTING!!!
Scott


----------



## FURGLE (Feb 20, 2011)

nice shooting there mate


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

its not fair







nice shooting.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

very nice hunting, pheasants are very pretty birds


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone I'm glad you enjoyed I'm out on Sunday with the video camer so hope we catch a few out..


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I would love to get a pigeon on the wing but dont get many chances a target shooter mainly.


----------

